# Chances of getting mortgage approval.



## KS21 (9 Mar 2011)

Hi everyone,

How likely would you be able to get a mortgages if:

You’re 21.
Just started a new job.
Have a temporary contract, although it’s a position with long term views (permanent contract available in a few months due to the company merging with another company, no permanent contracts are issued at the moment) 
Have no loans or other liabilities.
Have the neccesary net income for the amount I’m applying for, as well as the funds to pay the deposit on the house (about 10% of asking price).

All input is appreciated. I can’t seem to find the minimum job requirements on the internet. 

Thanks in Advance.

KS.


----------



## PaddyW (10 Mar 2011)

I'd wait until you get a permanent contract, don't think they look favourably on temporary positions.


----------



## Sunny (10 Mar 2011)

Not a chance on a temporary contract and even then you will probably have to be permanent for at least a year.


----------



## qwerty08 (10 Mar 2011)

This really bugs me!! How safe is permanent these days, a few measly weeks notice n statutory redundancy and your in the same boat as someone on the dole! I've been looking for finance lately but work on 3 year rolling contracts - gave up in the finish despite the fact I'm saving €1,500 a month after paying rent!


----------



## Boyd (10 Mar 2011)

Why on earth would you want a mortgage at 21? Never mind how likely it is to get one, its insane to think about it, especially on a temp contract. Relax, pay some rent, enjoy the cash from your new job instead of having to pay it on a mortgage!


----------



## KS21 (12 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I think ill wait untill i have a fixed contract. In addition, i just found out ill need to present 3 months of payslips when applying, so ill need to wait another while.

Case closed!


----------

